# 98 Sentra SE, 96 Pathfinder SE



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

A Mini Evolution and some bonus shots cross posted from SR20forums

Before:









































Current:
Pathfinder and Sentra









Sentra SE with stock front bumper and grill









Sentra Rear









Pathfinder Front









Snoqualmie pass this last weekend


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Why did you end up going back to your stocker on the SE? I loved how it looked.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

a little easier to drive not having to worry about something going wrong. Also so I don't have to repaint the thing twice a year for car shows.

Plus this way i'm drawing too much attention to myself when just cruising around.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> a little easier to drive not having to worry about something going wrong. Also so I don't have to repaint the thing twice a year for car shows.
> 
> Plus this way i'm drawing too much attention to myself when just cruising around.


True. None the less she still is purty. Love those rims to.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

either way it looks great


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I like it better with the OEM front cover. Looks like teh sex.
*wet dream*


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, I SEE the IC, but.....no mention nof it? 


Still a great looking car man, now that you went back to the stock bumper, thought about putting the stock fogs in? Or would there be a fitment issue?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I do still have the stock fogs but the IC piping get's in the way and would need to be refabbed. Not on my list of things to do at this moment but eventually.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Mmm, does look nice. Those rims are pretty spesh.
*jealous*


----------

